# New Toyz



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Here are a few new toyz I'll be sore lippin some SLABS with this spring. I call the first one "The Razors Edge" and the second one "Birmingham".
















Let me know if you think they'll work.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

They look great and I'm sure you'll be tearing up crappie on them this year.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I like them both, but that top one is really a sharp looking bait. Nice job.


----------

